# sky/ virgin deals and sky+ questions



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

We currently have freeview+ and tiscali for phone and internet ie a recorder but it is driving me mad, you select a programme from the guide to record and you only get half the programme most of the time or it manages to record something totally different (once somehow recorded what had already been on TV before I set it to record no idea how) and is freezing constantly and have to unplug to get it to work does sky+ do any of them to an annoying level? .  So I'm looking at sky or virgin media I've found a half decent offer for sky, free sky+ free installation, £15 credit on bill and can get £50 cashback thru a cashback site.  then for £37 a month get variety and childrens pack, max broadband, phoneline and evening/weekend calls which I didn't think bad but does anyone know of any other deals like that for either sky or virgin?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Well as you know from the charter area - I'm switching from Sky+ to BT Vision, but that said - Sky+ doesn't have any recording problems like what you have mentioned.

My MIL has virgin, and she does have probs with their broadband... but no probs with the TV that I know of.

I actually like BT Broadband - its more expensive than most, but its very reliable.


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

We are sky for everything.....and have to say its been great.....excellent customer service (needed advice on compatability issues with a audio device)...if you want me to recommend you I can


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Em- whats the current reccomend deal?? I'm really liking the free sky+ etc that I can get with a code w e spoke to them tonight to confirm the deal and tried to get others to match it etc best was BT vision which DH likes idea of but I'm not convinced sounds too much like top up TV where they choose what you watch from channels and put it on their service what if I want to watch something different from a channel?


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

We have just gone to Sky HD and am in need of a rant - not only did we pay £60 for installation as opposed to the £30 new customers pay (why hasn't anyone ever challenged this under discrimination??) but the guy didn't put the box in the cabinet as he said he didn't have a long enough cable so we'd have to buy one! Add to that the fact that he rang the doorbell then hammered on the door without even giving me chance to get there, then when I opened it he turned and went back to get stuff from his van without even saying a word. I returned the compliment and walked away, just leaving the front door open. 

As to Sky broadband, it's ok now but don't believe the 'connect in 10 minutes' thing - it took 2 days here!

Chux xx


----------

